# Nissan of the midwest unite...



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Most of the info can be found here... OFFICIAL TEXAS/OKLAHOMA/LOUISIANA MEET PLANNING THREAD! - Maxima Forums



We did it last year and had a good show out.. This Year we want it to be bigger and better.


----------

